# SE of the Oriskany



## tanman (Oct 3, 2009)

Hiltons showed blue water around that area so went out Friday morning. Lines in over the Oriskany. found a few weed patches and had a couple small mahi in no time. pushed south and found nothing. headed back NE and found a huge weed patch in 350'. Got a nice Hoo off the first pass then stopped to see what was under it. There was so much scattered weed it was a pain to troll. Glad we stopped, because it was loaded with some nice mahi that were hungry. Ended up with 15 nice mahi and the wahoo. 



Glad to finally find some good water and fish! Going again Sunday.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal. Nice haul. Thank you for the report


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice meat haul!!! Congrats on finding some fish! The Oriskany isn't floating off course is it??? hahaha


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Good haul. Going out there as soon as I get my 45 stitch’s out of my foot.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice.
Whyme


----------

